# Diablo Klon?



## Vakeros (30. Juni 2008)

hi leute,

wir alle freuen uns ja schon tierisch auf D3 und der Trailer hat mir richtig lust auf ein nettes Hack'N'Slay gemacht.
Da mir die Grafik bei Diablo 2 etwas zu schlecht ist bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem guten Diablo-Klon(ein Spiel das Diablo ähnelt)
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da was empfehlen
es sollte möglich ähnlich sein und coole klassen haben
grafik sollte schon durchschnittlich bis gut sein

danke im voraus
Vakeros

EDIT:es sollte am besten online spielbar sein und auch spieler haben


----------



## Hasgli (30. Juni 2008)

Mir würde das Spontan nur Titan Quest Einfallen - was auch günstig zu bekommen ist...


----------



## Nastychaos (30. Juni 2008)

Mythos ! *hust*  
Das Spiel hatt zwar immernoch
 nicht seinen Release gefeiert aber
 wenns rauskommt isses maln Block wert!
Zumindest trifft es die Beschreibung "Diablo-Klon" ganz gut ^^ !

Naja Viel Glück Cya !


----------



## Scarloc. (30. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht wär auch Sacred was für dich, mir persöhnlich hats aber weniger gefallen.
Da fand ich D2 vom Spass und Gameplay besser. Aber Grafiktechnisch schlägt Sacred Diablo2 um ein ganzen Stück.


----------



## crash_burn (30. Juni 2008)

oder sacred ist auch ein gutes spiel


----------



## Vakeros (30. Juni 2008)

danke für die (extrem)schnellen antworten
an titanquest hab ich auch schon gedacht wobei mir die story nich so ganz gefällt


----------



## Céraa (30. Juni 2008)

Legend
das erinnert mich voll an diablo^^
hab ich selber und finds eig ganz ok^^


----------



## Vakeros (30. Juni 2008)

Sacred hab ich auch noch irgendwo rumliegen denk ich

Céraa hat Legend denn nen onlinemodus?


----------



## tusallstar (30. Juni 2008)

Nastychaos schrieb:


> Mythos ! *hust*
> Das Spiel hatt zwar immernoch
> nicht seinen Release gefeiert aber
> wenns rauskommt isses maln Block wert!
> ...



Mythos ist nur ne Testversion für Hellgate London


----------



## Vakeros (30. Juni 2008)

tusallstar schrieb:


> Mythos ist nur ne Testversion für Hellgate London


und es wird als eigenständiges spiel erscheinen(das wahrscheinlich besser als hellgate wird)


----------



## MetaData (30. Juni 2008)

Im Grunde genommen gibt es nur 2 Diablo Nachfolger, die den Titel wirklich verdient haben: Sacred und das grandiose Titan Quest.

Zu Sacred:
Mittelalterliches Szenario, Dämon wird beschwört, nur du kannst die Welt retten. Die Welt ist in 2D gehalten, aber wunderschön und detailliert gezeichnet. Es gibt mehrere Klassen, klassische bis ausgefallene:
Kampfmagier, Waldläufer, Gladiator, Vampirin, Serafin (eine Art Engel-Paladin-Krieger Verschnitt), Dämonin (durch das Addon), Zwerg (durch das Addon), Dunkelelf.
Es ist ein typisches Hack ´n Slay mit Kombos, ein paar Bugs und einer ganz netten Atmosphäre.
Den Multiplayerteil habe ich nie gespielt, soll aber auch ganz nett sein.
Mit Addon kostet es 10 &#8364;.

Zu Titan Quest:
Szenario: Altertum, sprich Griechenland, Ägypten, Rom usw.
Geschichte: Böses kommt in Form der Titanen, du bist der Held.
Graphik: Schöne 3D-Graphik, tolle Effekte
Lvlsystem: Man wählt keine Klasse aus, sondern skillt "Meisterschaften", ich glaube maximal zwei davon. Je nachdem, wie man skillt, verändert sich die Spielweise. Gegen gold kann man seine Skills resetten.
Meisterschaften: Sturm, Erde, Geist, Kriegsführung, Jagd, Natur, Verteidigung, Gaunerei, Traum (Addon)
Das beste Hack ´n Slay nach Diablo, aufgrund des Skillsystems, der Graphik und noch ein paar anderen Dingen.
Ohne Addon: 10 &#8364;, Addon ??

Das sind so die wichtigsten/neusten/besten Diablo Nachfolger.
HG:L ist kein Hack´n Slay im eigentlichen Sinne.
Legend fande ich nicht gelungen.
Mythos ist noch nicht raus, also können wir darüber gar nicht spekulieren.

Gruß.


----------



## Jasaad (30. Juni 2008)

Falsch. Mythos war dafür gedacht... ich glaube die Server für Hellgate zu testen? Ode rähnliches. Dennoch wird das Spiel auf den Markt gebracht. ICh hab auch schon reingeguckt und es macht wirklich richtig viel spaß! Jedoch habe ich dabei bemerkt dass mir Hack'N'Slay's nicht allzu viel Spaß machen. ^^


----------



## MetaData (30. Juni 2008)

Jasaad schrieb:


> Falsch. Mythos war dafür gedacht... ich glaube die Server für Hellgate zu testen? Ode rähnliches. Dennoch wird das Spiel auf den Markt gebracht. ICh hab auch schon reingeguckt und es macht wirklich richtig viel spaß! Jedoch habe ich dabei bemerkt dass mir Hack'N'Slay's nicht allzu viel Spaß machen. ^^



Falsch. Mythos war dafür gedacht, den Netzcode für HG:L zu testen.
Jedoch wurde bald erkannt, dass es bei vielen beta Testern gut ankommt und wird deswegen jetzt irgendwann einmal veröffentlicht.


----------



## maggus (30. Juni 2008)

TitanQuest: Ein gutes Hack&Slay mit einem Addon (Immortal Throne). Macht richtig Spass, jedoch spielt es sich manchmal etwas träge. Dungeondesign ist teilweise nur langweilig, einfach quadratische Räume aneinandergesetzt, Landschaftsdesign hervorragend.

Dungeon Siege 2: Party Hack&Slay, mit zweckmäßiger Grafik. Spieltempo generell langsamer als in Diablo 2, dafür kann man bis zu 6 Charaktere gleichzeitig in die Monsterhorden scheuchen. Die Spezialattacken machen richtig Laune. Viele Rätsel und Sidequests, auf jeden Fall wert, mal angespielt zu werden.

Hellgate: Solides Hack&Slay, das zwar Spass macht, aber keinerlei Wiederspielwert hat, nachdem mans einmal durchgespielt hat.

Dungeon Runners: Kostenloses Hack&Slay-MMOG. Optionale Premiumaccounts. SOlides Hack&Slay, wird nach 10-15 Stunden etwas eintönig.

Mythos: Als Netzwerktest für Hellgate gestartet, mittlerweile recht umfangreich geworden. Teilt sich das Problem des geringen Wiederspielwerts mit HG:L. Wer einen Betakey bekommt, einfach antesten, Kurzweil ist drin.

Loki: Eher durchschnittliches Hack&Slay. Nach Möglichkeit bitte übersehen.

Sacred: Netter Titel, vor allem Fähigkeitensteigerung über sammelbare Combo-Attacken ist innovativ. Balancing eher mittelmäßig, unterm Strich ein guter Titel, aber ohne Alptraum und Hölle-Schwierigkeitsgrad. Geringer Wiederspielwert.


----------



## Vakeros (30. Juni 2008)

danke MetaData ich glaub ich werd mir Titan Quest doch mal angucken
aber nich ne frage wie siehts mit onlinemodus aus?
Und Sacred werd ich auch mal wieder installieren
falls noch jemand ein gutes spiel kennt immer her damit

edit:um Loki zu übersehen is es zu spät, habsmir kurz nach release geholt


----------



## maggus (30. Juni 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> danke MetaData ich glaub ich werd mir Titan Quest doch mal angucken
> aber nich ne frage wie siehts mit onlinemodus aus?
> Und Sacred werd ich auch mal wieder installieren
> falls noch jemand ein gutes spiel kennt immer her damit



Titan Quest im Internet..
Es gibt keinen Schutz vor Cheatern und Hacks, von daher laufen alle ähnlich wie im offenen Battle.Net bei Diablo mit dem besten Gear herum. Langweilig.


----------



## MetaData (30. Juni 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> danke MetaData ich glaub ich werd mir Titan Quest doch mal angucken
> aber nich ne frage wie siehts mit onlinemodus aus?
> Und Sacred werd ich auch mal wieder installieren
> falls noch jemand ein gutes spiel kennt immer her damit



http://titanquest.4players.de/multiplayer.php

Les dir das durch, da steht alles über den MP Teil (selber habe ich ihn nie gespielt)


----------



## Vakeros (30. Juni 2008)

MetaData schrieb:


> http://titanquest.4players.de/multiplayer.php
> 
> Les dir das durch, da steht alles über den MP Teil (selber habe ich ihn nie gespielt)



danke ich werds mir demnächst noch besorgen
scheint doch ganz gut zu sein


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

Der Titel ist ein wenig unglücklich gewählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich dachte, da gibts Infos über einen Dia-Clone in D3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schnief*


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (30. Juni 2008)

Ich kann Titan Quest nur empfehlen, sehr schönes Spiel.
Auf 2 namhaften Pc- Zeitungen liegen diesen Monat Sacred + Addon bei, für wenig Gold, äh.... Geld.


----------



## Geige (30. Juni 2008)

spiel D2 erneut durch wenn du keinen bock hast dann
vl. wow oder titan quest


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (30. Juni 2008)

JA NICHT WOW statt D2, da kann ich nur abraten davon. Ich habe mit D2 nach 10 Monaten WoW wieder angefangen, und kann nur sagen, dass es dann aufgrund der stark kontroversen Steuerung eher Frust ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hol dir Sacred, Neverwinter Nights oder sonst was, aber rühr nicht WoW an, wenn du einen Ersatz für D2 suchst. Das dürfte dann so in etwa enden, wie wenn man ein Kind dazu erzieht, mit der Nicht-Schreibhand schreiben zu lernen.


----------



## HornyHerbert (30. Juni 2008)

naja

also ich fin wow3 oder so zwischendurch is doch nice!

vorallem, wenn man die Story bisl verfolgen will...oder nicht mehr genau weiß was Sache ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten find ich Sacred auch genial! freu mich schon auf den 2. Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

